
The Anatomy of a Kickstarter - yarapavan
https://medium.com/@janchip/the-anatomy-of-a-kickstarter-d23406a08c66
======
yarapavan
Direct link to the handbook discussed in the article -
[https://www.thefieldstudyhandbook.com/](https://www.thefieldstudyhandbook.com/)

